# Regular on a longboard, goofy on snowboard



## JamieSoReal (May 10, 2010)

Okay, so i've come across kind of a problem. So when i ride a longboard/skateboard i tend to be regular... cause my right foot is the stronger leg. but when it comes to snowboarding, my stance is goofy! when i tried regular, i tried toeside and i just fell flat. i can carve now, but when i try to do regular stance it feels SO uncomfortable! It makes it harder for me to do tricks, so instead of an ollie, i usually go for the nollie. will this affect how i do my tricks and stuff? Please give me tips and any advice you can to help


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

I ride just the opposite. Goofy long board and regular snowboard. Ollie is very important for tricks so just keep on practicing.


----------



## JamieSoReal (May 10, 2010)

thanks for all you're help guys 
snowolf, and no, i don't push mongo on a skateboard


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm goofy on skateboard (no mongo) and regular on snowboard. I have the same problem. My ollies suck badly so I do nollies (which aren't great either :laugh.

W/E... I don't do park so work on it slowly. Til then, I'll just keep jumping off stuff.


----------

